# Fly rod/reel question



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Several years ago, maybe ten I was given a new St. Croix PF908 8wy fly rod and reel combo.

I used it very little. I pulled it out the other day and it seems the drag doesnt really work on it. With full on drag it pulls at maybe 3-5lbs. This sounds light to me but then again I dont have much experience with fly fishing.

My question is, is the reel repairable? If not what would the value of the rod and nice st croix hard case be? If I can fix the reel I might get back into it, if not I would probably just sell it as Im not good at fishing anyhow so no sense of trying on the fly! haha


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

JD7.62 said:


> Several years ago, maybe ten I was given a new St. Croix PF908 8wy fly rod and reel combo.
> 
> I used it very little. I pulled it out the other day and it seems the drag doesnt really work on it. With full on drag it pulls at maybe 3-5lbs. This sounds light to me but then again I dont have much experience with fly fishing.
> 
> My question is, is the reel repairable? If not what would the value of the rod and nice st croix hard case be? If I can fix the reel I might get back into it, if not I would probably just sell it as Im not good at fishing anyhow so no sense of trying on the fly! haha


There's nothing unusual about that. That's why god gave the fly fisherman two hands.

If you use it, you should replace or at least clean the fly line. Take some paper towel, soak in ArmorAll, and pull the line through the towel. That's something you need to do everytime you fish, actually.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I know you palm the spool on the fly rod but it seems that when I strip the line its so loose that it causes minor backlashes. I pulled the line off last night, after ten years it had some major line memory.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

I think I'm going to take mine to gulf shores pier and catch a king with it....I have kinda been inspired to do so:yes:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

ironman172 said:


> I think I'm going to take mine to gulf shores pier and catch a king with it....I have kinda been inspired to do so:yes:


LOL, the pier rats will love that sh!t! Let me know before you do that so I can come watch.

Most light fly reels, with the exception of higher dollar models, are built with very light drag systems to match with the light tippets most fly fishermen use. Additional pressure as you know is gained by palming the spool. The limber rod and bulky fly line add additional drag to the fish.


----------

